
Ask HN: How will non-fungible tokens change the gaming and financial industry? - lovelycarboxyl
Here&#x27;s a minimum of info on non-fungible tokens: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Non-fungible_token<p>Some big players have started using them in gaming, secured by the Ethereum network. The most famous example here would be Gods Unchained -&gt; https:&#x2F;&#x2F;godsunchained.com<p>Others are trying to use them to upgrade the financial system, and there are so many big players here in the security tokens space.<p>I&#x27;m hoping to see them used even in basic ownership of properties and houses.<p>What do you guys think? How drastic will be their effect be in the next 10 years?
======
CryptoPunk
I think cryptoassets, in particular ones sharing a standard software interface
on a Turing Complete platform, like ERC721 tokens, are a fundamental
innovation in financial technology that will see massive growth in adoption in
coming years.

